# finally got what i was shooting for.



## grass (Apr 1, 2009)

got one those hens to go broody...the wife wants to hatch new chicks so i can put a few in freezer...has 15 eggs under her i know not all are gonna hatch...cuz we crazy expieriance getting a hen to go broody...was like all 23 hens started laying in the same box ...day and night was always one setting on them ....finally one tookover the nestbox she dont move only to eat and drink ....even growls when you put your hand down to her to pet her....but she does let ya pet her still...the countdowns on now ...hope we get some new chicks


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 1, 2009)

and congratulations on the broody.

My incubator will be coming out in a couple of weeks, I need some more chicken meat too.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratz!


----------



## shortcake1806 (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck. It's so much easier when you have a broody.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 2, 2009)

congrats on the broody hen.


----------



## grass (Apr 19, 2009)

its happening ........the chickies are hatching .....WOOHOO.....got the wife all excited when she went down to feed the critters


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 19, 2009)

Good luck with the hatch! I hope you get a really high %. Post pics when momma let's you get pics of them.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 19, 2009)

good luck with the hatch.


----------



## grass (Apr 19, 2009)

we'll call thisone waiting on a friend


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 19, 2009)

They are adorable! 

Do you know it's recommended to put small rocks in the water dish the first couple of days to help prevent the chicks from drowing? I know some don't put, thought if these are your first you may not know.


----------



## grass (Apr 19, 2009)

yes i did, the wife just had it there for a bit for the momma ...she hadn't been outta the box allday


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 19, 2009)

grass said:
			
		

> yes i did, the wife just had it there for a bit for the momma ...she hadn't been outta the box allday


Okay.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Apr 19, 2009)

Pretty chicks, grass.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 19, 2009)

those are some cute chicks.


----------



## grass (Apr 20, 2009)

5 new chicks so far and one still comming out of the shell today....it sure is long process waitng for them all to hatch....momma chicken seems to be doing good keeping them tucked up under her wings and warm.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 20, 2009)

They'll come. It does seem to take forever when waiting. I've got the bator full and due in two weeks.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Apr 21, 2009)

I hope the hatch goes well.


----------



## grass (Apr 26, 2009)

momma hen finally got off the nest and took the chicks outside...8 total hatched ....while she was out i got rid of the rest the eggs.wifes happy we got 8 of them to hatch for the first time trying it.it's about what i figured half hatched


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 26, 2009)

Congratulations on the good hatch! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It'd be nice to see pics of Mom and chicks out and about


----------



## grass (Apr 26, 2009)

i went down and caught momma bringing the chicks out. I did get to snap a few pics. 36 of them  here's a couple 








will be nice when she decides to take them outside of the pole building and i can get pics of them in the green grass


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 26, 2009)

They are adorable! Your few pics is about like mine.  We are camera trigger happy! 

 I'm so waiting for my hatch and I sure hope I get some!  I've already had 6 clears and 13 blood rings.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice chicks! i had some hatch this week as well, and I bought some more at our local chicken swap. Yep.......I went picture happy too.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 26, 2009)

CHICKS!!!

    

I WANT!


----------



## Imissmygirls (Apr 26, 2009)

We bring home  6 leghorn chicks 5 days old tomorrow from a local elementary school Embryology Project . DH's grandson asked if he could bring some home for us, so of course we said yes. I really don't want leghorns but we shall see how many are hens.  We warned him that rooster were chicken soup. I just hope they aren't psycho.
I am going to try all the old tricks to determine the sex... waving the hand to see who ducks and who looks, and laying them on their back to see if the hens stay put.  SHould be interesting.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 27, 2009)

heres hoping you get some pullet girls.but id bet your gonna have 3 or 4 roos.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Apr 27, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> heres hoping you get some pullet girls.but id bet your gonna have 3 or 4 roos.


Now thats not nice.....don't jinx her like that. LOL. Sorry, but I agree with what wyn said.....been there, done that.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 27, 2009)

hey i was nice  i think yall are trying to give me chick fever.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 29, 2009)

I have chicks coming in the middle of June.  30 meat birds, five laying birds of various breeds.  CAN'T WAIT.  Ever since I saw your chick pictures, I can't stop thinking about my little babies....


----------



## laughingllama75 (Apr 29, 2009)

Yay for you! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 29, 2009)

Yay!!!


----------

